# Our pup Riesling



## sitka (Oct 22, 2012)

We've been following for months as well but wanted to share a picture of our puppy, Riesling. Picked her up at 8 wks, she's now 10.5 weeks. She's doing awesome! We have been very lucky, pretty much came house trained from our breeder--hasn't had any accidents! Sleeping well in the crate, gets up once a night usually to potty. Been really trying to work on the bite inhibition! Lots of fun & lots of work


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Adorable


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Oh, she is a real cutie-pie! Love that sweet, little face!! ;D ;D


----------



## giandaliajr (Nov 24, 2012)

If you ever venture down to the city with her let us know! Im sure her brother, Berkeley, would love to see her again!


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

Pretty babies


----------



## Kay92 (Oct 19, 2012)

Oh those are a couple of future heart breakers


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Awww....puppies.........I never tire of bathing my visual senses in pics of those velvet babies.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

It's a good thing that Vizslas want to be touched, because they are so "touchable". Willie is about six years old now, and when my neighbors come over to visit, they exclaim, "Oh, his ears are like silk, and his head feels just like velvet!" And then I reply, "I know! I know!" So even when they aren't babies any longer, they are still velvety. ;D ;D


----------

